

Get ready for a new economic era - schrototo
http://whatmatters.mckinseydigital.com/internet/get-ready-for-a-new-economic-era

======
bediger
Tee Vee "helped to create entirely new products that could never have been
sold without TV. "

I'm not sure I buy that. Isn't the accepted wisdom about advertising kind of
opposite that? I mean, as an adult residing in the USA, you're not supposed to
believe too much that advertising tells you, maybe not anything more than the
address of a business or that some particular business sells some particular
brand of product.

